
Ask HN: How to Find Remote Jobs? - __e__
I am just learning Python for web dev. I know basic HTML and CSS so far. I can hack and build simple sites.<p>I am quitting my job to focus on learning web dev full-time.<p>How to find remote jobs?
======
8draco8
You can always checkout remote companies directly, here's a list of 900+
Startups hiring Remotely in 2019 - by Remotive.io[0]

[0]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1PYwbCTY7h0CNHeer9J0VRzE/htmlview?sle=true#gid=1279011369)

~~~
probinso
thanks

------
richardknop
I’d suggest not quitting your job until you have a new one secured.

~~~
panda88888
+1

It may take longer than expected to get a junior remote web dev position.

------
aespinoza
This is one of the best resources I have found so far is remote.com

A big number of companies support remote work now, so you can easily filter it
in stackoverflow or linkedin.

\- [https://remote.com/jobs](https://remote.com/jobs)

\- [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/)

------
atmosx
A good website is [https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/) I've had
success through stack overflow remote jobs too. There's no silver bullet, you
have to send resumes, study, get rejected time and time again until you land
your first job. Once you get remote experience under your belt it would be a
lot easier to land the next job.

------
ColinWright
You still don't have contact details in your profile, and you didn't answer
the question I posted as a reply[0] to the last time you asked.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708132)

~~~
__e__
I am sorry for delay.

petercooperu at gmail dot com

~~~
ColinWright
There's no need to apologise, and perhaps my point wasn't clear. I'm trying to
say that if you're looking for jobs, not having contact details in your
profile is a bit ... well ... "odd". Surely you want people to be able to
contact you.

But it's not just your email, it's having a link to a CV, or some sort of page
that talks about what you can do, and what you're looking for. If I'm looking
to employ someone (which sometimes I am, but not at the moment) I'm going to
want to know that the person is a problem solver, and can anticipate problems
and work either to solve them, or to avoid them. I want to see examples of
what they can do.

So in the light of that, how does it look for you to ask about finding jobs,
but not have anything in your HN profile? You might want to have a think about
that.

You're not the first person to do this, and I'm sure you won't be the last. I
just always find it a little surprising.

------
roland35
I am looking for remote embedded engineering jobs - this seems to be much
harder to find!

------
Rolivaw
I’ve hired quite a few people and networked through upwork.com

